# Classic post "early 80's" bands



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

#1 Supergrass

[video=youtube;Mh7xqFVmBU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh7xqFVmBU4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

#2 Paul Weller (solo)

[video=youtube;ieblcp1fDis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieblcp1fDis&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

#3 Foo Fighters

[video=youtube;dumRZ67Rlxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dumRZ67Rlxw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't mean Early "90's" or even 00's??


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean Early "90's" or even 00's??


Check your dates, all three of these are pre-2000.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Check your dates, all three of these are pre-2000.


True, but at least two of them are post 90 as well as Weller's first solo effort no?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean Early "90's" or even 00's??


Here you go.  

Feel free to add your own favourites!!

#4 The Cult

[video=youtube;RPMGZB5ICS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPMGZB5ICS8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> If my understanding of the calendar is correct, I do believe that both the "early 90's" and the "00's" are "post early 80's".


My bad, I assumed a comma between 'post' and '80's' in the title.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > If my understanding of the calendar is correct, I do believe that both the "early 90's" and the "00's" are "post early 80's".
> ...


I just want to showcase some "newer" music to folks that think music died sometime around 1984.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> I just want to showcase some "newer" music to folks that think music died sometime around 1984.


Ok, I'll add some... like Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, Nirvana, Jane's Addiction... some non-hair prog metal bands like Queensryche and Dream Theater... There's plenty more that came out since '84 but my mind is slow to recall them quickly!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I just want to showcase some "newer" music to folks that think music died sometime around 1984.




kkjq music post 1984 is all made by zombies. They all just want to eat your brains!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

keeperofthegood said:


> kkjq music post 1984 is all made by zombies. They all just want to eat your brains!


Yes, quite true. One of my favourites:
[video=youtube_share;EqQuihD0hoI]http://youtu.be/EqQuihD0hoI[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I sort of enjoyed a few of those. Actually liked the Supergrass band the best. Cool name too!!!!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

keeperofthegood said:


> kkjq music post 1984 is all made by zombies. They all just want to eat your brains!



[video=youtube_share;S6vnM9I7HIo]http://youtu.be/S6vnM9I7HIo[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's one of my faves...

[video=youtube;GrHl0wpagFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrHl0wpagFc[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I pretty much like the entire catalogue of 4AD including this young dear

[video=youtube;lT67liGjZhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT67liGjZhw[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great energy...

[video=youtube;ZLthJDXbq6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLthJDXbq6Y[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

And again...

[video=youtube;QD0D7IuriWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD0D7IuriWQ[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

And a short one..

[video=youtube;WiI8hfrKyQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiI8hfrKyQY[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Old game classic 

[video=youtube;Y6ljFaKRTrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

New game classic 

[video=youtube;4z9TdDCWN7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;8cZT4vYiMxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cZT4vYiMxU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Slowdive - Spanish Air

[video=youtube;nMrOtuJMv4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrOtuJMv4A[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Anything by Ben Harper, esp live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KztTFWkElbI&feature=related


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Enjoying this thread (not because I created it!). Lots of great music here!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

When did 80's and 90's become classic? Gosh, I must be getting old!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> When did 80's and 90's become classic? Gosh, I must be getting old!


I think the thread title has a bit of a grammar fail. The question as I understand it is:

"WHAT Songs that have come after 1989 are ones you would call classics?"

Though I tend to feel that good music came and went in 1984 (SO much good music that year) and that the SPICE GIRLS and NKOTB and B2M and whateverthehellelsethereis corporate wine and cheese background music bands have so dominated and dwarfed the 1990's and the 2000's that it is very hard to see the good in all the chum.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Jim DaddyO said:
> 
> 
> > When did 80's and 90's become classic? Gosh, I must be getting old!
> ...


Hmm. I didn't think it was that cryptic. Classic songs that came after 1984 then.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHA when I first read the thread title I thought you were asking song OF the 1980's  I read through the thread and read where you elucidated your idea more and of course had to post the humorous comment that I did. More, I had to scratch my head some for more current songs that have stayed with me longer than a few moments of listen time to post up  Which I did AND had a good laugh at the responders to the zombie comment too  good tunes those I think.

A song that always puts me right back to the early 90's

[video=youtube;w1UgnpcHpvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1UgnpcHpvc[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my alltime faves...

[video=youtube;536zOimDVo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=536zOimDVo0[/video]


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a new fav. For the Nightwish fanboi's, I choose Anette over Tarja!

[video=youtube_share;zLj2JkFdZ80]http://youtu.be/zLj2JkFdZ80[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Are any of these groups doing anything these days?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I will speak of the bands/singers I posted (not a lot of them yet). And yes, the musicians I am cudgelling my brain for are really active. Though my music posts have been more 'slow' music rather than rock or metal LOL it is because I am not listening to a lot at the moment. My winamp playlist currently has a mix of 11 songs by: Blutengel, Theater of Tragedy, Buckethead and Malukah

Trashcan Sinatras never stopped playing, just stop standing in the lime light



> [h=3]Albums[/h]
> 
> _Cake_ (1990)
> _I've Seen Everything_ (1993)
> ...


Birdy only has one album, 2011 Birdy but then she is 15 LOL so give her a few years more. 

Jonathan Coulton is active in music still, he does what he does and he is a big influence on music marketing in the digital era.

Judith de los Santos is also a currently quite popular young lady. Under her nom de plume Malukah she has 'found herself' in singing some fan inspired songs. She has done video game music work and some independent music too. Such an incredible dark chocolate voice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A bunch of them are dead that I posted.

The Pixies reunited for a tour, Sell Out in '04.
Frank Black still records, Kim Deal was, or still is in the Breeders.

[video=youtube;zuHwpJgxQfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuHwpJgxQfw[/video]Here's some that probably aren't together...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

...

[video=youtube;9dDJ21ZRElc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dDJ21ZRElc[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;SSbBvKaM6sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got into these guys in the early nineties...

[video=youtube;lMeGwdhOQFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMeGwdhOQFg[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

NSFW lyrics...

[video=youtube;BC9zuwfeebw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC9zuwfeebw[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;_m0bI82Rz_k]http://youtu.be/_m0bI82Rz_k[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Not a "classic band", per se, but man I like this guy!

[video=youtube_share;qQhECkexmSI]http://youtu.be/qQhECkexmSI[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;3T0PY_X9XNM]http://youtu.be/3T0PY_X9XNM[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;eLhpHjmxNw8]http://youtu.be/eLhpHjmxNw8[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;xmUZ6nCFNoU]http://youtu.be/xmUZ6nCFNoU[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;4AKSMp-hZhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKSMp-hZhc[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This thread of post-80's bands is anaemic compared to the pre-80's bands. So is there just not a lot to sit up and take notice of going on?

I saw this for the first time today and it is an instant favourite and now I am enjoying the bands other vids. 

[video=youtube;LM8JhvfoqdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> This thread of post-80's bands is anaemic compared to the pre-80's bands. So is there just not a lot to sit up and take notice of going on?
> 
> I saw this for the first time today and it is an instant favourite and now I am enjoying the bands other vids.


I'm really liking what these guys are doing with videos. Of course the music is wonderful in itself but their vids actually MEAN something. Ever since MTV, band videos have mostly deteriorated into flashes of images with little or no relationship to the song. In a dark room, the TV turns into a strobe light. The imagery makes no real sense. I am both irritated and bored within seconds. But Walk Off The Earth make intelligent, coherent music videos that are always pleasantly entertaining and thoughtful.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Love this video!
[video=youtube;-_qMagfZtv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_qMagfZtv8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Futureheads

[video=youtube;mLriyRi39as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLriyRi39as&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Bloc Party

I love watching live footage of this band. Three amazing records out.

[video=youtube;CVHLoLSYZQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVHLoLSYZQU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Shellac 

Albini has a guitar tone all his own, you can't argue that. Not everyone's cup of tea. 

[video=youtube;0WpdNOPDBro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WpdNOPDBro&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That brings me right to mind of a surprise. A politicians daughter that can sing!!

[video=youtube;LnET4RKXx5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnET4RKXx5k[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Or there is 'things' that I have NO words for: SONGIFY THIS!

[video=youtube;sP4NMoJcFd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

keeperofthegood said:


> This thread of post-80's bands is anaemic compared to the pre-80's bands. So is there just not a lot to sit up and take notice of going on?
> 
> I saw this for the first time today and it is an instant favourite and now I am enjoying the bands other vids.


That was great. And...c'mon...WEEDS! 

If you're liking the WotE stuff you might also like Amos the Transparent:

[video=youtube;dZ9KTxFXcRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ9KTxFXcRQ[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

And my personal favourite ATT tune:

[video=youtube;KPDVoB_zXQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPDVoB_zXQM[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

I've always been a huge Trent Reznor fan. I've really been enjoying his album Still this week. It's NiN songs, stripped down. The genius of his song writing really shines through.

[video=youtube;UEW8riKU_tE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEW8riKU_tE[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

And Maynard. Man. Maynard. Goddamn. If you've never seen Tool live I don't know what to say. You've missed out on so much.

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> That young dear is singing a Bon Iver song, who happens to be another of my favourite artists of the past few years...
> 
> [video=youtube;bKggxiLaBmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKggxiLaBmI[/video]



Yup  She did a good job in covering too! I caught a piece or two of Bon Iver's live stream on the weekend as well!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;HgpnbQVCIvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgpnbQVCIvY[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Worth a double shot...*

[video=youtube;LTCyZvb2Uzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTCyZvb2Uzw[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;LvCzxhvpfsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvCzxhvpfsA[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;QonAfg7KKN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QonAfg7KKN0[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Canadians!

[video=youtube;jiKEwlvj3S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiKEwlvj3S4[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*The full album!*

[video=youtube;fYNfA2rLMBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYNfA2rLMBY[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1982, not sure how it fits here. I could never convince my buddies to cover this, I think it's (mad) genius. Great hook.

How did he ever convince the boys in the band to stand in the background covered in a leopard print blanket??
[video=youtube;b8NRreDSXio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8NRreDSXio[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You CAN'T leave out the Replacements.
[video=youtube;wB9pdkfIoxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB9pdkfIoxI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Hmm.. I though this was an early 80's thread..

Stiff Little Fingers:

Stiff Little Fingers - Gotta Getaway - YouTube
Stiff Little Fingers - Roots Radicals Rockers and Reggae - YouTube

The Jam:

The Jam - Town Called Malice - YouTube
The Jam live in concert Paris 1981.wmv - YouTube

Judas Priest:

Judas Priest - Breaking The Law - YouTube
Judas Priest - Livin After Midnight (Music Video) - YouTube
Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye Live '82 - YouTube

Iron Maiden:

aces high - YouTube
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast - YouTube

Motorhead:

Motor Head - Ace of Spades - YouTube
Motorhead-Iron Fist - YouTube

ACDC:

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long (Official Video) - YouTube

The Records:

starry eyes by the records - YouTube

The Plimsouls:

The Plimsouls - Now - 1981 - YouTube
The Plimsouls - A Million Miles Away - YouTube

The Angels (Angel City):

The Angels - No Secrets - YouTube



Classic Canadiana - The Headpins

Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel - YouTube
Headpins~ Turn It Loud - YouTube

Aldo Nova:

Aldo Nova - Fantasy - YouTube

D.O.A.:

DOA - Fuck You - YouTube
D.O.A - World War 3 - YouTube

Young Canadians:

Young Canadians - Hawaii - YouTube
Young Canadians - Data Redux - YouTube

The Doughboys:

The Doughboys - Never Sleep (Home Again 1988) - YouTube

That's what I remember of the 80's..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I would personally like to give Keto a shout out for the "Clones" by Alice, and to the mhammer for the Replacements (I might have gone with Talent Show - but thanks for tossing them into the discussion)...

Given that I have some '77 Grateful Dead going on the stereo right now - I'll humbly retreat back out of this thread for a while.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Some cool stuff in this thread. Reminds me of a simpler time. 

My contribution;

Social Distortion - When She Begins - YouTube

Love Social D.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

And adding onto the simpler time..

Dead Kennedys - We've got a Bigger Problem Now - YouTube

Saw these guys 4 times back in the day..


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Still a fav <3

[video=youtube;etviGf1uWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg&amp;ob=av3n[/video]

They had some 90's success. The members don't get together any more but they all do still perform.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

In terms of a "classic" sound in a band that was no where near the classical periods (formed in 1994) Pink Martini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia captures a really good pre-WW2 feel in their music


[video=youtube;hYVR4Au5_0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYVR4Au5_0M&amp;feature=related[/video]

And it is really hard to chose a song from them I like them all LOL


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

And the person I have had listed as my fav guitarist for as long as I have been a member here:

[video=youtube;nDLircT8gH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDLircT8gH0[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2 for 1 CanCon special

Gordie Johnson & The Trews - All Hell for a Basement; performing in Austin, TX on The Verge XM 151 - YouTube


----------

